# Loomis Rods For Sale.......



## FlyFish7 (Dec 16, 2012)

I know there are some of you out there who also fish Trout, so I thought I'd post this up.

The rods listed below are rods that I have for sale. Feel free to ask any questions that you may have.

Thank You!


G.Loomis WhisperCreek GLX Series:
- 7'9", 3 weight = $499.99 SOLD
- This rod was purchased by me and used for a total of 3 days. The rod looks as though it just came off of the shelf (no marks at all).

- 8'6", 4 weight = $509.99
- This rod is brand new! Purchased by me and never fished. The rod still has the price wrapped around the cork.


G.Loomis StreamDance GLX Series:
- 9', 4 weight = $514.99
- This rod is brand new! Purchased by me and never fished. The rod still has the price wrapped around the cork.

- 9', 5 weight = $500.99
- This rod was used for one week on a single trip. This rod also looks as though it has just come off of the shelf (no marks at all, minus off color cork from just being used).

- 9', 6 weight = $524.99
- This rod is brand new! Purchased by me and never fished. The rod still has the price wrapped around the cork.


All of these rods come with the original G.Loomis rod sock and the original G.Loomis cordura rod tube.

I am also open to reasonable offers.

Thanks again.


----------



## FlyFish7 (Dec 16, 2012)

New prices.......


WhisperCreek GLX
- 7'9", 3 Weight - $474.99

StreamDance GLX
- 9', 4 Weight - $479.99
- 9', 5 Weight - $474.99
- 9', 6 Weight - $ 489.99


----------



## FlyFish7 (Dec 16, 2012)

Any of the rods listed above are now.......

$449.99

these are a STEAL for the right person/s


----------



## shiprock8 (Sep 23, 2013)

PM sent.


----------



## FlyFish7 (Dec 16, 2012)

> PM sent.



Email sent!


----------



## FlyFish7 (Dec 16, 2012)

New Prices, as low as I'll go. 

New prices.......


WhisperCreek GLX
- 7'9", 3 Weight - $450

StreamDance GLX
- 9', 4 Weight - $450
- 9', 5 Weight - $450
- 9', 6 Weight - $ 450

Thank You!


----------



## FlyFish7 (Dec 16, 2012)

WhisperCreek GLX
- 7'9", 3 Weight - $450

StreamDance GLX
- 9', 4 Weight - $450 - *NEW, NEVER FISHED*
- 9', 5 Weight - $450 - *SOLD*
- 9', 6 Weight - $ 450 - *NEW, NEVER FISHED*

For anyone interested in the remaining rods, should you want more than one, I will sell them for $400 each. The rods ship via USPS, insured.


----------

